# Sunterra Resorts in Trouble Again?



## tamtime (May 25, 2006)

WOW looks like Sunterra is in trouble again. They are going to be taken off the stock Market if what I have been reading is correct. The largest stockholder is asking for immediate sale of the European properties. Does not look like stockholders are too happy with the management of the company either. Do I see a repeat of what happened during the bankruptcy a few years back? 
check out the investor relations site I am disturbed by this.
http://phoenix.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=114123&p=irol-sec 
Does anyone have any other info on this Matter?
Did I read their was a lawsuit by Employees in Europe? somewhere on here I cant find the post does anyone know which post I am talking about?


----------

